# Attaching and removing something to/from a mirror?



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Are any of you crafters?

I want to attach something to my bathroom mirror. 
The catch? I live in a rental and whatever I do has to come off with *no trace left behind*.

I've never done hot gluing. Would that work?
Any other suggestions? 

My idea is to decorate the bathroom with a nautical theme. The mirror is just a big old, bland rectangle that is permanently attached. I was thinking of using sailing rope as a kind of frame. 

Thanks for your help. 

stef


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes, provided you're only attaching it to the front of the mirror, hot glue will come off without a trace.

We hot glued Christmas decorations to our windows and everything came off cleanly. In fact in some cases the window got cold enough that the decorations and hot glue fell off.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Double sided foam tape. WHen time comes for removal, razor blade and goo-gone or lighter fluid.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

How about decorating a frame and mounting that around the mirror? That way, you can just take down the frame and fill the holes when you move!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I vote for the frame  Not only can you take it down...but you can take it WITH YOU!! to the new place 

Simple 4 pieces of 1x3s....nailed into size. hotglue shells and stuff around the edge, or on a corner or two...

Another idea is glass paint. You could stencil anything you wanted on the mirror. It's just acrylic paint and would scrape off (more likely peel off) when you're ready to move. Probably want to practice on a piece of glass tho..to get the hang of it and to assure yourself that it comes off


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I do glass painting - the stuff that looks like stained glass but its made using paint. Nothing fancy mind you, but its keeps me off the streets :icecream:

Anyway, if you are crafty at all and you don't want to risk damage to the mirror from glue, the Gallery Glass paints do come off. They're kind of like a re-usable decal when they are dry, you can peel them off one surface and move them to another. 

I have used them on the windows in my office at work, and in my windows at home, and on glass and mirrors for all sorts of stuff. They stay firmly where you put them, but when you're ready to take them down they peel right off --and then you can put them back up in your new bathroom when you move!

Just a thought.........


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks, guys. 
I appreciate your ideas. 

stef


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

What about those little suction cups with the hooks? hardware stores have them in varying sizes, from .29 & up.


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

Another possibility is using magnets. Some mirrors have a backing that acts like a magnet.


----------

